# Snake collection



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's a few pics of my snake collection:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Although I hate snakes-

Top notch Pics man---Nice to see ya posting again......

That last pic is my favorite of the bunch.....


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks man!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

snake scares the sh*t out of me... but those are great pics.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, those snakes are sick!! Pictures are awesome too


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Europeans always have the nicest habitats for their animals. I swear you guys take as much pride in the enclosure set-up itself as you do in the animal inside, lol.

Nice to see you posting again!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Europeans always have the nicest habitats for their animals. I swear you guys take as much pride in the enclosure set-up itself as you do in the animal inside, lol.
> 
> Nice to see you posting again!


That's because they are in my living room. A nice enclosure is better to look at.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice pics. and im loving your snakes great colour on them
and im also liking the way you scaped your tank for them. neatly done.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

are you using sand for the corn snake? also it seems that you keep both snakes together which is not a good idea


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Things are working out just fine, mate.
All snakes are in good health and there are no problems.
However, I don't recommend this setup to other people, because I won't work out this good for everyone.

I my case, these snakes live together for 2 years without a problem, so who am I to make it a problem?


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

i have seen pics of a boa that lived with a ball python for years that ended up eating the ball and they both died, sand can get under snaeks scales that can cause scale rot corns dont live on sand so it could happen to them


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome picture ... love your set up


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

some killer backgrounds man! thanks


----------

